# Lyme Disease in Horses



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Katyusha said:


> I know this probably won't apply to a lot of you (Lyme disease isn't an issue in some parts, but it's rampant in VA!) but do any of your have horses with Lyme disease? My horse has it and my vet told me that Virginia is the Lyme disease capital of the U.S. I know it affects different horses differently, and fortunately, it doesn't seem to be that bad for my horse. He's a little stiff, but other than that, nothing really.
> 
> I'm trying to sell my horse and I'm going to disclose that; I think a lot of horses in VA have it, but people are probably unaware. My question is, is it really that big of a deal?


If I were buying, it certainly would. Lyme requires an antibiotic regiment and needs to be checked after several months.


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

PaintHorseMares said:


> If I were buying, it certainly would. Lyme requires an antibiotic regiment and needs to be checked after several months.


I totally understand that, but in VA I think you'd be hard pressed to find a horse that doesnt; at least that's what my vet told me. My horse was on antibiotics for a month...and he functions normally. I'm being honest about it, and either people aren't, or they don't know their horse has it. Obviously,, not EVERY single horse has it, but in VA it's extremely common.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Since he's been treated, I would be satisfied if a follow up blood test (e.g. during a vet check) was clear and would have no problem purchasing.


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Since he's been treated, I would be satisfied if a follow up blood test (e.g. during a vet check) was clear and would have no problem purchasing.


Thank you for your input 

But, I'm not sure another test would ever be clear - he had it for awhile before I caught it. I'm not sure how it works exactly. I'm taking him back to the vet after he finishes his doxy, so I can ask him.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Lyme disease is named old Lyme Ct. If he has had it awhile he probably has some arthritis. If there is a test to see how much is still in his system that would be wise since you are selling him.
Unfortunat ly it is a disease that is spreading.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

dirtroadangel said:


> Lyme disease is named old Lyme Ct. If he has had it awhile he probably has some arthritis. If there is a test to see how much is still in his system that would be wise since you are selling him.
> Unfortunat ly it is a disease that is spreading.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good idea, thanks! I'll ask the vet about it.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I worked in a barn where every horse had Lyme. It will always be in their system. The majorty of cases it has caused slight lameness (along the lines of arthritis and mood change). I have only seen one case where the horse could barely move when symptomatic (senior). I would not turn a horse away knowing it had Lyme. In my area, the majority of horses have it and if they dont, they will soon enough. Although I would want to know how the horse reacts when symptomatic.


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> I worked in a barn where every horse had Lyme. It will always be in their system. The majorty of cases it has caused slight lameness (along the lines of arthritis and mood change). I have only seen one case where the horse could barely move when symptomatic (senior). I would not turn a horse away knowing it had Lyme. In my area, the majority of horses have it and if they dont, they will soon enough. Although I would want to know how the horse reacts when symptomatic.


Thank you for your insight!


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

I wish there was a vaccine for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

dirtroadangel said:


> I wish there was a vaccine for it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know - I find it weird that they have one for dogs, but not horses; theoretically, wouldn't they just administer it in a larger dose?

Then again, their biology is different, so who knows.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Katyusha said:


> I know - I find it weird that they have one for dogs.


I had the vet give my dog the vaccine and she still got Lyme.


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> I had the vet give my dog the vaccine and she still got Lyme.



Sorry to heat that 

I had my dog vaccinated as well, but the vet told me there's no guarantee. Fantastic.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Just be careful and always check for ticks. Lyme is very wide spread. Im now at the point where when someone says "my horse just isnt right," my first thought is Lyme, not ulcers (which most will think).


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> Just be careful and always check for ticks. Lyme is very wide spread. Im now at the point where when someone says "my horse just isnt right," my first thought is Lyme, not ulcers (which most will think).


How did Lyme affect your dog?

My vet said the exact same thing you did, and that's how I came to find out he had it; He didn't like bring brushed (super flinchy) and someone told me it's because TBs were sensitive. When my vet asked me about how he is when I brushed him and I told him, his first response was, "let's test him for Lyme."
Aaaaaand he had it.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I have an Aussie, which usually means she's psycho. When her Lymes is acting up she gets mopy. She'll lay around all evening in a corner and wont even great some people that she knows and loves to be around when they come over. She wont play with her toys and picks at her food.

Just like horses it varies from dog to dog. My one friend has a dog who is very lame when symptomatic. Her attitude doesn't seem to change, just soreness.


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> I have an Aussie, which usually means she's psycho. When her Lymes is acting up she gets mopy. She'll lay around all evening in a corner and wont even great some people that she knows and loves to be around when they come over. She wont play with her toys and picks at her food.
> 
> Just like horses it varies from dog to dog. My one friend has a dog who is very lame when symptomatic. Her attitude doesn't seem to change, just soreness.



Interesting. I'm trying to find the silver lining in this in that it should be easy to check my dog for ticks - he's white with short hair and pink skin.

There's a lot more area to cover on a horse


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

There really isnt a silver lining when it comes to Lymes disease. Once something (horse, dog, person) is infected, it will always be in their system, just not always symptomatic. You should have an easier time finding ticks on your dog, but no guarntee.

Dont let this discourage you from selling your horse. I would let people know your horse has it, but also tell them how he normally acts when its bothering him. If your horse just gets a little stiff, it shouldnt be a problem. I wouldnt let that stop me from buying a horse that i really wanted. It can be managed. But if it has a serve reaction I would reconsider (I am always looking for a performance horse).


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> There really isnt a silver lining when it comes to Lymes disease. Once something (horse, dog, person) is infected, it will always be in their system, just not always symptomatic. You should have an easier time finding ticks on your dog, but no guarntee.
> 
> Dont let this discourage you from selling your horse. I would let people know your horse has it, but also tell them how he normally acts when its bothering him. If your horse just gets a little stiff, it shouldnt be a problem. I wouldnt let that stop me from buying a horse that i really wanted. It can be managed. But if it has a serve reaction I would reconsider (I am always looking for a performance horse).


I've had him since December, and he's probably had it since I bought him. He is a little stiff, but his personality doesn't seem to be affected by it. Sometimes he's a goober (and I attribute that to him needing a rider stronger than I am) but he's never, ever been dangerous. When a stronger rider is on him, he's near perfect. But that's good to know; thank you!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Doxy is also an anti inflammatory. If your horse's Lyme acts up and you treat for 30 days, take him off and he becomes stiff shortly after the treatment, you may want to consider msm or something similar. How old is your horse?


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> Doxy is also an anti inflammatory. If your horse's Lyme acts up and you treat for 30 days, take him off and he becomes stiff shortly after the treatment, you may want to consider msm or something similar. How old is your horse?


What is MSM? He will be on doxy until next Wednesday; he's an 11 year old.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

MSM is an anti inflammatory that is not costly to feed. I know you said you've had your horse tested for Lyme, but if he's having stiffness in between flare ups, MSM will help with that. I would not rush out and buy some before he comes off the Doxy tho. Have you noticed a change with him since starting the Doxy?


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> MSM is an anti inflammatory that is not costly to feed. I know you said you've had your horse tested for Lyme, but if he's having stiffness in between flare ups, MSM will help with that. I would not rush out and buy some before he comes off the Doxy tho. Have you noticed a change with him since starting the Doxy?



You know, I haven't really noticed a difference. He's been on it for a couple of weeks and I have noticed no difference in his personality or the way he rides since he's started on it.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

^^^ that's interesting. I've always noticed a difference within a fews of being on the doxy. How much are you giving and how are you giving it to him?


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a horse that has had lyme dease hes going to be eleven this spring he got lyme two years ago. He started off just stiff but got worse over time he was to the point of barely able to walk. Did the doxy for 45 days as soon as that was done 12 days later he was starting to get stiff with in 3 days was back to barely able to walk. Hes been treated four times over the two years. Hes on joint supplements because he tends to be stiff hes also on msm that does seem to help him. But the lyme dease really took its toll on him. He was a easy keeper prior to the lyme but now i have a hard time keeping weight on him as of now hes on the thin side. He has hay 24/7 plus hes fed senior feed 4lbs twice a day plus supplements.


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> ^^^ that's interesting. I've always noticed a difference within a fews of being on the doxy. How much are you giving and how are you giving it to him?


He gets 50 pills a day; 25 in his morning feed and 25 in his evening feed. We layer the doxy on his feed and then put another layer of feed over it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Katyusha said:


> He gets 50 pills a day; 25 in his morning feed and 25 in his evening feed. We layer the doxy on his feed and then put another layer of feed over it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Have you made sure he is eating all of his pills and not dropping them when chewing?


----------



## Mnhorsemom (Mar 14, 2012)

I had two of my dogs test positive for lymes last spring. One was an older dog and she was stiff and not a lot of pep. The other, our terrible terrier, didn't show any signs at all. I also had a horse a number of years ago get lymes. We had just moved fromr (Middleburg) VA to Minnesota so not sure where he picked it up. He was never the same after he had it.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

I had lyme disease, not a fun time. I get my dog vaccinated for it, as I worked in a vet clinic and saw many great dogs did slowly from it. I hope one day they will have a vaccine for horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

In this part of the county, all horses seem to carry some level of Lyme titer. I doubt there's any horse from Maine to Florida who hasn't been bitten by an infected tick. 

My horse hasn't had Lyme, but has had it's cousin Androdosis (spelled not quite right) twice. While the 105 degree fever that comes with is scares the crap out of me, he bounces back in 3 short days with Doxy. I still do the 30 days to be safe, but keep Doxy money in my emergency account every year for when he gets it again.


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> Have you made sure he is eating all of his pills and not dropping them when chewing?



To be honest, no, because I'm not the one that feeds him; he's at a barn a mile down the road where I pay for full care. But when I go pull him in today, I will look around on the ground where he gets his feed to see if he's dropped any.


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

Mnhorsemom said:


> I had two of my dogs test positive for lymes last spring. One was an older dog and she was stiff and not a lot of pep. The other, our terrible terrier, didn't show any signs at all. I also had a horse a number of years ago get lymes. We had just moved fromr (Middleburg) VA to Minnesota so not sure where he picked it up. He was never the same after he had it.


Not only does one of my girlfriends have Lyme but her dog does as well. She still battles with it, but the dog recovered nicely.


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

MyBoyPuck said:


> In this part of the county, all horses seem to carry some level of Lyme titer. I doubt there's any horse from Maine to Florida who hasn't been bitten by an infected tick.
> 
> My horse hasn't had Lyme, but has had it's cousin Androdosis (spelled not quite right) twice. While the 105 degree fever that comes with is scares the crap out of me, he bounces back in 3 short days with Doxy. I still do the 30 days to be safe, but keep Doxy money in my emergency account every year for when he gets it again.


That's what I've heard from my vet and various other sources; but I think a lot of people aren't aware of that. I listed my horse for sale and got a ton of inquiries about him, but as soon as I mention Lyme, they say that's a deal breaker. I don't think they realize how many horses actually have it or will probably eventually get it around here.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Katyusha said:


> That's what I've heard from my vet and various other sources; but I think a lot of people aren't aware of that. I listed my horse for sale and got a ton of inquiries about him, but as soon as I mention Lyme, they say that's a deal breaker. I don't think they realize how many horses actually have it or will probably eventually get it around here.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

My mom had it. It.s' aspot with a bulleye the bulleyeye covered half of her body. She never really recovered well sfter that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Katyusha said:


> To be honest, no, because I'm not the one that feeds him; he's at a barn a mile down the road where I pay for full care. But when I go pull him in today, I will look around on the ground where he gets his feed to see if he's dropped any.


 
I would ask the BM if he has been eating all of his pills. I found that the best way to get all the doxy in a horse is grind it, add water and some molasses and put it in a dosage syringe. It can be a pain to do twice a day for 30 days, but its what's best for the horse.


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> I would ask the BM if he has been eating all of his pills. I found that the best way to get all the doxy in a horse is grind it, add water and some molasses and put it in a dosage syringe. It can be a pain to do twice a day for 30 days, but its what's best for the horse.


I'm sort of at the mercy of how she wants to do it at this point; I mean, he's only got a day or two left on it, so it's a little late in the game at this point. 
I'm trying to sell him, so it wouldn't make sense to move him to another barn just so I can try to keep selling him. My trainer suggested I add lysine to his feed which I did, and she seemed put off by doing that too. I just need to sell him. I'm being honest about his condition so I might be stuck with him for a bit.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Katyusha said:


> I'm sort of at the mercy of how she wants to do it at this point; I mean, he's only got a day or two left on it, so it's a little late in the game at this point.
> I'm trying to sell him, so it wouldn't make sense to move him to another barn just so I can try to keep selling him. My trainer suggested I add lysine to his feed which I did, and she seemed put off by doing that too. I just need to sell him. I'm being honest about his condition so I might be stuck with him for a bit.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

That's it just be honest. That's very admirable. Try to do right by the horse. You'll get a little more peace. He sounds like a good boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

I just wanted to give an update on my horse; this whole time, I thought it was me. I thought that I had to sell him because I wasn't experienced enough to handle him.

I took him out on Monday (after not having ridden him in over a week because the time before that I rode him, he was a nightmare) and he was amazing. He was never good about going out alone before, and we went out for an hour by ourselves. He was so good. I took him out again yesterday by ourselves, again he was amazing. He went for his vet check today after finishing his doxy for the Lyme, and the vet said he showed 80% improvement. So, it turns out, he was being a jerk because he just didn't feel good. He doesn't even flinch anymore when I brush him.

I feel so bad that I wanted to sell him now 

But, should he relapse, I now know what to look for 

I thank everyone for the insight they gave for my situation.


----------



## gjb (Jun 4, 2012)

*Lymes or Laminitis?*

We have been treating my pony for laminitis without any real improvement. After reading all these posts I am starting to think it is Lymes. He is really having a problem just moving.
The vets second guess was Lymes. Can someone please give me a brake down in costs for Doxy and the actual test. Or anything else I might need to know. I love my old Pony and want to do what I can for him.


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

gjb said:


> We have been treating my pony for laminitis without any real improvement. After reading all these posts I am starting to think it is Lymes. He is really having a problem just moving.
> The vets second guess was Lymes. Can someone please give me a brake down in costs for Doxy and the actual test. Or anything else I might need to know. I love my old Pony and want to do what I can for him.



Doxy for my horse was $45 for 500 pills, and I needed two bottles for a 21 day supply; he got 25 pills in the am and 25 at pm.
But, I'd imagine if you have a pony, his dosage might be less.

The lyme test is relatively inexpensive...I think My vet charges $90?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Lymes disease*



Katyusha said:


> I know this probably won't apply to a lot of you (Lyme disease isn't an issue in some parts, but it's rampant in VA!) but do any of your have horses with Lyme disease? My horse has it and my vet told me that Virginia is the Lyme disease capital of the U.S. I know it affects different horses differently, and fortunately, it doesn't seem to be that bad for my horse. He's a little stiff, but other than that, nothing really.
> 
> I'm trying to sell my horse and I'm going to disclose that; I think a lot of horses in VA have it, but people are probably unaware. My question is, is it really that big of a deal?


 We moved to New England from the UK where I had never seen a tick on a horse in all of my 61 years. Our horses had no immunity at all and even though we were really vigilant my old mare got infected really quickly, she was so cranky it was unbelievable. Since then I have all my horses tested every year and a course of antibiotics if needed, sometimes the bacteria will just sit dormant and then flare up again so I would always have a horse that I was going to but blood tested, it comes on so suddenly. I have also had 2 horses with another tick borne infection called Ehrlichiosis, I have never seen a horse knocked back so fast as this did to mine. We use a combination of Frontline, sprays and checking 2 x daily but they still get by us, deer and horse flies can also carry the disease.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*lymes or laminitis*



gjb said:


> We have been treating my pony for laminitis without any real improvement. After reading all these posts I am starting to think it is Lymes. He is really having a problem just moving.
> The vets second guess was Lymes. Can someone please give me a brake down in costs for Doxy and the actual test. Or anything else I might need to know. I love my old Pony and want to do what I can for him.


How are you treating your pony. Tell me more as we are going through a similar thing with our ID at present


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

For those using prescription meds if you have a Walgreens Pharmacy near you for about $25 you can get your horse on a prescription plan where you get a huge discount on meds. My horse has a plan as she needs anti- itch meds every summer. It's even in her name!


----------



## gjb (Jun 4, 2012)

*Laminitis or Lymes?*

The pony is doing much better, he has been on thick shaving in the barn with flip flops for pads. He is on one dose of bute a day and a supplement called Remisssion, thyroid-L and is bouncing back great. The vet just called on results from the Cushings and Insulin levels and he was normal. I was so happy to hear that. We are putting him out for just 45 minutes in the small mud lot (does have some grass that is mowed short). Knock on wood so far we are doing ok.
So I am thinking it is Laminitis but next he needs blood drawn I may still check him for Lymes.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*laminitis*



gjb said:


> The pony is doing much better, he has been on thick shaving in the barn with flip flops for pads. He is on one dose of bute a day and a supplement called Remisssion, thyroid-L and is bouncing back great. The vet just called on results from the Cushings and Insulin levels and he was normal. I was so happy to hear that. We are putting him out for just 45 minutes in the small mud lot (does have some grass that is mowed short). Knock on wood so far we are doing ok.
> So I am thinking it is Laminitis but next he needs blood drawn I may still check him for Lymes.


 New research on diet related laminitis is showing that there is almost always raised blood sugar and abnormal insulin levels in the blood so his laminitis (if it is that) may have been caused by something else that maybe released a load of toxins into his system or spiked his blood pressure. At least he's not showing signs of Cushings or metabolic syndrome. Lymes can cause laminitis symptoms so I wouldn't rule it out, it has a nasty habit of going into remission and then flaring up again twice as bad. Our vet has ruled out diet related laminitis with our mare after blood tests and now treating her for Lymes. I keep another mare that does have insulin problems on a magnesium/Chromium supplement called Quiessence and since she's been on that she's put normal weight back on and I'm not seeing the abnormal fatty deposits that she had before
Good luck - like the sound of the flip flops!!!


----------



## gjb (Jun 4, 2012)

*Laminitis or Lymes*

Thanks for the info. He was put on Thyroid-L which he was on years ago about a month ago. When the vet comes out in 5 weeks I will have the discussion about a Lymes test. If I could only have a month without vet bills!

My dog had eye surgery the month before. So I could use a break!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Lymes or laminitis*



gjb said:


> Thanks for the info. He was put on Thyroid-L which he was on years ago about a month ago. When the vet comes out in 5 weeks I will have the discussion about a Lymes test. If I could only have a month without vet bills!
> 
> My dog had eye surgery the month before. So I could use a break!


 Tell me about it, we've just had all the shots, blood tests, dental work then the farrier and some general vet issues, the dogs are due their shots this month & the A/C isn't working, I'm strung between a second mortgage and selling a kidney to the highest bidder!!!!!


----------



## gjb (Jun 4, 2012)

I have had a cap broken off my eye tooth since March. All my finances have gone to the animals. I just smile a little less these days!

But i believe when you take an animal in, it is until death do you part.


----------

